# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Ανταλλακτικα νεφελοποιητη

## johnpats

Καλημέρα σας και Χρόνια Πολλά

Εχω τον παρακατω νεφελοποιητη για την γιαγια μου 
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1452247945.839110.jpg
Του οποιου εχουν χαλασει οι φλαντζες 
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1452248027.859128.jpg
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1452248041.659137.jpg
που μονώνουν το θαλαμο απο το πιστονακι που βγάζει τον αέρα 
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1452248057.840760.jpg
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1452248065.943631.jpg
Με αποτέλεσμα να μην δημιουργείται η απαραίτητη πίεση και να μην βγάζει αέρα.
Πηρα τον εισαγωγεα που ειναι η bio life να της ζητησω τις φλαντζες και μου ειπε οτι δεν εχουν ανταλλακτικα και τα συγκεκριμενα μηχανηματα δεν επισκευάζονται.

Την χαζομαρα την εκανε ενας ασχετος τεχνικος στην περιοχη που φτιχνει πλυντηρια και κουζινες που το πηγε η γιαγια μου να το φτιαξει.

Ξερετε καποιον να κοβει τετοια μικρα φλαντζάκια;
Στην ουσια αυτο που εκανε ,ειναι να κοψει την γλωσσιτσα στο κυκλακι γιτι νομιζε οτι ετσι θα εβγαζε παραπάνω αέρα....
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και συγνώμη για το μεγάλο ποστ


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Στην ουσια αυτο που εκανε ,ειναι να κοψει την γλωσσιτσα στο κυκλακι γιτι νομιζε οτι ετσι θα εβγαζε παραπάνω αέρα....


Ε ναι αυτές οι "γλώσσες" είναι οι βαλβίδες και ανοιγοκλείνουν ανάλογα κάθε φορά που στέλνει πίεση το έμβολο , διαφορετικά θα δέχεται και επιστροφή αέρα χωρίς τις βαλβίδες.
Αν δεν καταλήξεις πουθενά και δεν βρεις κανέναν να στο κάνει . Θα πρέπει να βρεις ίδιου πάχους και σκληρότητας φλάντζα . 
Το δύσκολο είναι το εσωτερικό κόψιμο .
Όμως σκέφτομαι να έπαιρνες κάτι ζουμπαδάκια που υπάρχουν γιαυτό τον λόγο , 
επειδή όμως δεν πρέπει να πειράξεις ή να κόψεις πλήρες κύκλο και να στέκεται η γλώσσα ως ενιαία με την εξωτερική φλάντζα , 
Θα πρέπει να "καταστρέψεις " το ζουμπαδάκι στο σημείο μόνο που δεν θέλεις να κοπεί.

----------


## andyferraristi

Αρχές Χαλκοκονδύλη έχει έναν φλαντζά. Είχα πάει πριν από κάτι μήνες, και μου έκοψε φλάντζα για το πλυντήριο. Δεν θυμάμαι όμως ούτε τη διεύθυνση, αλλά ούτε και το όνομα του. Είναι όπως στρίψεις από Μάρνη στο αριστερό σου χέρι ...

EDIT: Νομίζω ότι είναι αυτός ...

----------


## johnpats

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ και τους δυο.θα απευθυνθω στο μαγαζι την δευτερα και θα ενημερωσω


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## johnpats

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούν να τα φτιάξουν....οπότε θα συνεχίσω το ψάξιμο...εχω βρει και μια σαμπρελα και θα προσπαθησω με ενα στενσηλ και μια φαλτσετα να κανω αντιγραφο....ειναι πολυ χοντρη η σαμπρέλα ομως


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ...εχω βρει και μια σαμπρελα ειναι πολυ χοντρη η σαμπρέλα ομως


Έχει την ίδια σκληρότητα ? κοίτα αν είναι μαλακό ενδέχεται να μην πετύχει γιατί στην επιστροφή της βαλβίδας αν είναι πολύ μαλακό θα αφήνει επιστρεφόμενο αέρα .
Πήγαινε σε σιδηρικά ή σε τσαγκάρηδες αυτοί είναι εξπέρ σε τέτοια περί σαμπρελών / δερμάτων / φλάντζες και βρες το κατάλληλο πάχος και την πλησιέστερη σκληρότητα.
Χρειάζεσαι οπωσδήποτε ζουμπά 
http://www.karagewrgiou.gr/sgropia
και αυτόν θα πρέπει να τον χαλάσεις (π.χ. με κάποια λίμα ή με dremel ) στο σημείο που δεν θέλεις να κοπεί η φλάντζα , και καθάρισες .Αν δεν βρίσκεις ζουμπά γίνεται και με απλό σωληνάκι που θα έχει την σωστή διάμετρο , και απλά για να κόβει θα τροχίσεις μόνο εξωτερικά μέχρι να μην αγγίξεις την εσωτερική διάμετρο της σωλήνας . 
Την τρύπα της φλάντζας θα την κάνεις κτυπώντας με τον ζουμπά πάνω σε μαλακό ξύλο

----------


## johnpats

Πολυ σωστη και κατατοπιστικη η συμβουλή σου.θα το παλεψω και θα ζητησω βοήθεια


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------

